# Gulf Racing Decals in 1/24-1/25



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Hi All,

Does anybody know where I can get a set of waterslide decals of the Gulf rascing logo?

Thanks,
Whiter


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Patto's decals in Australia, great guy, cheap prices and very fast worldwide service.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Thanks Pete, I'' check him out.


----------

